# 28HP Johnson SPL Ground Wire ???



## liljoe (Jul 20, 2010)

I recently pulled the carb off for cleaning (along with the starter,rectifier,ect) and cannot figure out where top wire on the grounding stud goes to. It's only 5inches long so it can't go too many places. online pics didnt help me... thanx in advance


----------



## liljoe (Jul 20, 2010)

Must be an extra wire because I took it out yesterday and it ran like a scaulded dog ! It's mounted on a 13 foot Boston Whaler. Need to do something about my hole shot-too long to get onplane...maybe a ''Doel Fin'' install ???


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

Make sure motor is mounted at correct height, if it is make sure you have the right prop(4blade for faster plane) and maybe add a hydrofoil


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Should mount anywhere to motor. If it's a ground it won't hurt it.sometimes to the Cowl cover but unlikely fir that small motor. If your holeshot suxs and your the right height on transom. Then you have a few option . Move weight to front of boat is the cheapest. Drop the pitch on your prop abd keep a three blade. You might be over pitched . Or change out to a four blade which you prob won't see much diff on that small motor vs three blade with lower pitch.btw a polished/clean hull will make a diff.


----------



## liljoe (Jul 20, 2010)

I put on a hydrofoil and my hole shot is great- but it still ''porpoise's''...motor is set on the last transom angle slot-any other choice would just push the bow higher. all the weight is in rear-2 batteries ,gas,me,minnow bucket,ect. Was thinking of moving trolling battery up front.


----------

